# Wheel bearing replacement 103,790 miles



## Justinsmt88 (Jul 24, 2019)

Bearings are on the front of the vehicle. Just noticed I didn’t specify.


----------



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

I had a 2005 Pontiac Grand Am and have replaced 4 wheel bearings with two fords and that. I've notice the torque is usually around 70 ft lbs. For the wheel nut, I usually use a pair of calipers which you can get at a parts store or harbor freight for less than $15 to measure it. For the nut, Every the lowest I've seen was 184 ft lbs.


----------

